# Marx 666



## MudbugnTX (Dec 28, 2009)

My brother's first train was a Lionel 666. I believe it was a 242 setup. Does anyone still have one of these trains or know where to find one for sell? Thanks for any help.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Look for a Marx if the 666 is correct if not the Lionel number is early 40's vintage 1666.


----------



## MudbugnTX (Dec 28, 2009)

Was Marx making the train for Lionel or was this a totally separate company? The train was definitely a Lionel. My parents bought it new and it was in the box as a set. This would have been middle to early 60's. I may have the numbers wrong I thought it said 666 for the numbers.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

If you are 100% sure that it was Lionel, then as T-Man said the cab number was 1666... Although maybe not, since this locomotive was only made for 1946 and 1947 hwell:

http://www.postwarlionel.com/cgi-bin/postwar?ITEM=1666








There are plenty of these still around: http://toys.shop.ebay.com/Lionel-/4...=Model_RR_Trains&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282

-----

For comparison, here is a Marx 666...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Marx was a separate company. It could be a 490.









]


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I saw the shell (boiler) for a 666 engine for sale in an antique shop in TN about 4 weeks ago; it was a town north of Nashville. It was definitely a 666, and I believe it was all metal.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Wow, the B&M picture has Baldwin Style Discs?
I think they are cast, I have down the street for sale for 55 in an Antique shop. It is where my Cola Santa car came from. One on ebay is ending at $9.99 with 3 cars.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I agree on the 'cast'....I remember the shop owner commenting that it was heavy. I'd have bought it if I had any use for it. Couldn't convince myself the gf would go for a "Railroad from Hell" scenario, though. *L*


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

T-Man said:


> Wow, the B&M picture has Baldwin Style Discs?


There were a bunch of variations on eBay, and I just grabbed a picture 

Maybe this was the _super-deluxe_ edition


----------



## c-rhoads (Dec 23, 2013)

I dont know if this post is still active. But what you are looking for is a MarX 2-4-2. Sorry its not for sale.


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

I have one of those Marx 666 with coal car. I like it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

c-rhoads said:


> I dont know if this post is still active. But what you are looking for is a MarX 2-4-2. Sorry its not for sale.



The post it active now. :smokin:


----------



## c-rhoads (Dec 23, 2013)

Its sad im missing mine. OK so i am missing all but the engine lol. I have almost a full set of the lionel 204. Im missing the dump car.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The 666 is a nice Marx engine. After this post I did end up owning two of them with metal shells. One is still in non working order.  I appreciate you finding an older post. There is just so much that has already been covered and can be found if someone is determined enough to find it.:appl: Who Knows we may hear from B&M again.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> Who Knows we may hear from B&M again.


You think so?
Have you heard from him since his last log on? It was 01-15-2012 05:45 PM it will be TWO years soon. 

It seems like someone logged in Tworails account and at the same time logged in under the admin above it. (one in the same :smokin
Though did not say anything. :dunno: It was 12-06-2013 10:49 PM, the last time we heard from tworail was back in 2012. And even then I don't think it was him, I think someone added it to try to shut me up from asking.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=168183&postcount=45
He did say this WAY back then, and that was the last we heard from him. (though I am not convinced it was even him)

B&M has not logged on for a LONG time.

It was right after the train give away that they both stopped coming to "their" site?:smokin: 

Tworail was the G man here, he could probably answer some of the G questions we have had.
And maybe update his G scale manual list some. It seems that the G scale trains numbers that some are asking for the manual are never in his list.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

He has answered my e mails. I just haven't had time to see him. He recently graduated and maybe fell in love too. Young kids are always busy today.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> He has answered my e mails. I just haven't had time to see him. He recently graduated and maybe fell in love too. Young kids are always busy today.


OK, then mabey I am wrong in my assumptions.

I guess your talking about B&M?
He has not been here for years now.

The time it took to answer your e mails is longer then stopping in to say hello?
At least around the holidays?
I guess we can add TJ in the MIA files now too.

Heck T, you have been awful quiet the last few months also?:dunno:
But at least we see you every so often.

May Santa Claus bring you the biggest tube of epoxy that you ever saw. 
Along with a few bags of coal for your RR.


----------



## Tonytarver154 (11 mo ago)

MudbugnTX said:


> My brother's first train was a Lionel 666. I believe it was a 242 setup. Does anyone still have one of these trains or know where to find one for sell? Thanks for any help.


I have one. Still works and all. Are you interested in buying one?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

The original post was 2009. I would think of they wanted one , they found it by now.


----------

